# Qatar Military Lodge (US Military Base), how can I join?



## M7mds (May 31, 2015)

Hello brothers, I was wondering how can I access the US military lodge? And how can I join? I am not American; I am Qatari and muslim would that be a problem? Bare in mind that I've never been to a lodge and I was wondering if I get accepted and flew to USA for instance, could I attend any lodge there the same way I was attending in Qatar or not? (We have the MW Prince Hall Lodge of Oklahoma) Thanks a bunch.


----------



## middle east traveller (Jun 3, 2015)

hi, I am a master mason and i have lived in qatar , i worked in camp asyliyah and al udeid air force base for a couple of years, like you i  also wanted to become a master mason at the prince hall lodge in al udeid but did not get a chance because i got deployed to iraq

as far as you being a muslim, that would not be a problem , masonry accepts petitioners of all faith's , but the fact that you are a qatari might be a problem, because the lodge is located inside the us base , unless you have regular access or you work inside the base, 

another thing you might want to check before joining are the laws in qatar  regarding masonry, because its a fact that a majority of middle east countries has a ban on masonry,  that is why there are no lodges in doha except for the one inside the base

as far as going to the states and attending any lodge there, the answer is no, there are some lodges that you cannot attend and wont recognize you
but you will definitely be able to attend or be recognized in all PHA lodges

try to contact brothers from the base and find out more, dont be afraid to ask a mason


----------



## M7mds (Jun 3, 2015)

middle east traveller said:


> hi, I am a master mason and i have lived in qatar , i worked in camp asyliyah and al udeid air force base for a couple of years, like you i  also wanted to become a master mason at the prince hall lodge in al udeid but did not get a chance because i got deployed to iraq
> 
> as far as you being a muslim, that would not be a problem , masonry accepts petitioners of all faith's , but the fact that you are a qatari might be a problem, because the lodge is located inside the us base , unless you have regular access or you work inside the base,
> 
> ...



Thank you brother, appreciate it. Regarding the base any one working there will get access thats obvious, what are the other conditions? I mean the brothers in the lodge are not all americans and not all of them work there obviously so is there an exception for masons to access the base? I cannot just knock the door and ask for access, but will they give me access if I tell them I'm attending the lodge? And regarding the laws; yes its masonry is forbidden but I'll keep that a secret nobody needs to know. As for the states, I will be residing in California next year, I'll be staying for 4 years (studying). I've heard that local lodges require 12 months of residency for residents to become a member, could you confirm it? Thanks brother appreciate all your effort.


----------



## middle east traveller (Jun 3, 2015)

" I mean the brothers in the lodge are not all americans and not all of them work there obviously so is there an exception for masons to access the   base? "

so you know for a fact that not everyone in that lodge are americans, and not all of them work there obviously? so you know a lot about that lodge 
then? have you already met someone from that lodge? No masons do not get special exceptions or priveleges to access a us base 


"I cannot just knock the door and ask for access, but will they give me access if I tell them I'm attending the lodge?


yes it is also obvious that you cannot just knock at a us military installation and ask for access  i would not advise it, and the military wont let you in even if you tell them that youre attending the lodge( and also you cannot attend a lodge if you are not a mason)

"And regarding the laws; yes its masonry is forbidden but I'll keep that a secret nobody needs to know. As for the states, I will be residing in California next year, I'll be staying for 4 years (studying). I've heard that local lodges require 12 months of residency for residents to become a member, could you confirm it? "


well you are free to decide whatever laws you want to break in your own country youre a free man, 

bottomline- you have to talk to someone who is from that lodge sir its the only way, hence ask one to be one

here is an idea, if youre going to cali next year why not just try to become a mason there? its just a suggestion
hope this helps


----------



## M7mds (Jun 3, 2015)

middle east traveller said:


> " I mean the brothers in the lodge are not all americans and not all of them work there obviously so is there an exception for masons to access the   base? "
> 
> so you know for a fact that not everyone in that lodge are americans, and not all of them work there obviously? so you know a lot about that lodge
> then? have you already met someone from that lodge? No masons do not get special exceptions or priveleges to access a us base
> ...



Thank you brother for the response will definitely note down what you've said, yes the best option is to become a mason in California since nobody will notice (I recall some Qatari students being watched in the UK I dont think they do here at all) and would definitely be best for a starter. 

And for the record, I did contact a mason here in Qatar, he really wasnt that cooperative he saw my messages but didn't reply, tried to send him again... still not a single message. He's got his reasons. 

Thanks brother, I know I've been asking too much but "dont be afraid to ask a mason"
Well actually I was wondering, lets say I became a mason in Cali, when I finish my period of time (4 years) and now its to go back home, do I get stripped of my membership or whats the procedure for masons leaving or moving from lodge? 
Thank you so much sir it really means a lot.


----------



## middle east traveller (Jun 3, 2015)

_Thank you brother for the response will definitely note down what you've said, yes the best option is to become a mason in California since nobody will notice (I recall some Qatari students being watched in the UK I dont think they do here at all) and would definitely be best for a starter. 

And for the record, I did contact a mason here in Qatar, he really wasnt that cooperative he saw my messages but didn't reply, tried to send him again... still not a single message. He's got his reasons. 

Thanks brother, I know I've been asking too much but "dont be afraid to ask a mason"
Well actually I was wondering, lets say I became a mason in Cali, when I finish my period of time (4 years) and now its to go back home, do I get stripped of my membership or whats the procedure for masons leaving or moving from lodge? 
Thank you so much sir it really means a lot_


well i cannot speak for the brother that did not want to give you any information, im sure he has his reasons

my question to you is this , why do you want to become a mason?

and youre not worried about CID? so you still want to become one knowing that its illegal for a local national in qatar
and that you are breaking the law?


----------



## M7mds (Jun 3, 2015)

middle east traveller said:


> _Thank you brother for the response will definitely note down what you've said, yes the best option is to become a mason in California since nobody will notice (I recall some Qatari students being watched in the UK I dont think they do here at all) and would definitely be best for a starter.
> 
> And for the record, I did contact a mason here in Qatar, he really wasnt that cooperative he saw my messages but didn't reply, tried to send him again... still not a single message. He's got his reasons.
> 
> ...



I really don't know why, I just think its worth it. Do you think freemasonry is worth it?
And no you didnt answer my question, when my residency has ended and its time to go back home, whats my status in the lodge?


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 4, 2015)

M7mds said:


> Well actually I was wondering, lets say I became a mason in Cali, when I finish my period of time (4 years) and now its to go back home, do I get stripped of my membership or whats the procedure for masons leaving or moving from lodge?



Here's why the brother declined to answer your inquires - It is illegal for a citizen to become a Mason in your country.  We teach obedience to the just laws of the country we are citizens of.  If you intend to remain a citizen of Qatar we can not in good faith initiate, pass and raise you into our family.  Doing so would make you a criminal in your country and we will have no part in that.  If you come to another country and start its citizenship process we can adopt you into our family.  If you complete the citizenship process you can even go back if it is not illegal for non-citizens to be Masons.  But if you intend to remain a citizen of Qatar you will need to work to change your laws first or leave and change citizenship.  No brother will ask you to leave the country of your citizenship and no brother will knowingly participate in making you a criminal in the country of your citizenship.  That's why your inquiry got no response.

The rest of my response answers your later questions, but only apply if you decide to change citizenship.

My California jurisdiction requires you to be a resident for a year before petitioning.  I do not know for the PHA California jurisdiction but their rules are likely to be similar.  Maybe 6 months maybe more than a year but they will have residency requirements.

Once a Master Mason you become a dues paying member.  You may move anywhere in the world and as long as you continue paying dues you remain a member.  In countries where Masonry is legal you can apply for affiliation at any lodge near you.  Some jurisdictions require a brother to be a member of exactly one lodge so that would be a transfer "affiliation with demit".  Some jurisdictions allow a brother to be a member of as many lodges as he can afford "plural or multiple affiliation".  All of my jurisdictions allow multiple membership so I am a current member of lodges in California, Illinois and Texas.

At lodge I was taught that all men are brothers, but I knew that already before becoming a Mason.  In science class I was taught that all men are brothers (technically cousins), but I knew that before I started elementary school.  In church I was taught that all men are brothers, but I learned that at home before I could remember going to church.  Given that you intend to return and that you consider Qatar home, I advise against becoming a member.  Men can live by our principles without being adopted into our family.


----------



## VW jubelum (Jun 6, 2015)

Well said brother dfreybur, masonry teaches good men to be better, this guy openly said that he doesent mind breaking the law in his own country
not really a good trait for a petitioner, not an ounce of humility definitely a blackball in my book


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 6, 2015)

VW jubelum said:


> this guy openly said that he doesent mind breaking the law in his own country



I'll be a bit more generous than that.  He said he doesn't mind doing something in one country that is legal where he does it but that is illegal in another country.

I included the word "just" before the word "laws" not just because I was taught that we owe our obedience to just laws.  I included it because each man might judge differently the justice of a law that bans our order.  On the one hand I will not be a part in making a brother a criminal.  On the other hand if a man is thinking about staying technically within the laws but pushing up against their edges, I want to explore the topic a bit given that I happen to consider laws banning our order to be unjust.

One option he has is to go through his degrees while in the US, legal, then demitting before he goes back, also legal.  Would I vote against a man who is open about having that as his plan?  No.  To me it's not different enough from a brother who intends to join the Shrine the month after he is raised and never come back to lodge because he's only interested in the Shrine.  I don't think it's the best approach but it is an approach that stays within the laws.

To me the better option is to stay and work within his system.  Be a bit more involved in the secular part of the laws than average.  Be a bit less involved in the religious part of the laws than average.  Be an advocate of open minded policies and the most open minded candidates.  Teach the difference of what tolerance is - Tolerance is not acceptance; tolerance is non-interference.  Tolerance is not agreement; tolerance is agreeing to disagree.  Tolerance is not taking on the features of the other; tolerance is working together while remaining distinct.  Any time there is movement towards repealing the ban, be a part of that movement.

Notice how much of what I just wrote is taught in our lessons.  Such ideas might not be available to him in his own land so he might want to take the strategy in the previous paragraph to be able to learn them.  They are our open teachings so it is not necessary to be a member to learn them and practice them.


----------



## Fiat Justitia (Aug 26, 2015)

Good day Brethren,

I am a member of the British military about to deploy to Al Udeid for a few months. I am also a master mason from Scotland (under Grand Lodge of Scotland constitution). I have heard that there is a lodge on base, and I would love to visit if that is possible. 

Fraternally 
Jim

Edit: if not possible to visit/attend a meeting, I'd still be happy to meet with any brethren just for a coffee and a chat.


----------



## RHJ (Feb 10, 2016)

Fiat Justitia said:


> Good day Brethren,
> 
> I am a member of the British military about to deploy to Al Udeid for a few months. I am also a master mason from Scotland (under Grand Lodge of Scotland constitution). I have heard that there is a lodge on base, and I would love to visit if that is possible.
> 
> ...




Hi Jim, 

Did you get any feedback from your post?  I'm due to go to AUAB and wondered about any Masonic activity there?  RHJ


----------



## Fiat Justitia (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi RHJ,

Sadly I didn't, however, I wore a Masonic ring and it was recognised but 2 people out there (who were masons). I believe there is a lodge on AUAB which is Prince Hall masons , but I didn't meet anyone from that particular lodge . 
Enjoy the base, and if you need any info on the place either on base or in Doha, just ask.
S&F
Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don knight (Aug 5, 2016)

Aside from PHA are there any other regular lodge in qatar, i want to join but masons in my country advice me to be careful i might join a lodge that is not recognize by the GL in my town


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 5, 2016)

Don knight said:


> Aside from PHA are there any other regular lodge in qatar, i want to join but masons in my country advice me to be careful i might join a lodge that is not recognize by the GL in my town



A number of years ago Qatar gave permission for Masonry to operate in their county.  One of the few Muslim majority countries to do so so far.  None of the articles of the time stated whether that permission was for their own citizens or only for resident foreigners.

At the moment the MWPHGLofOK lodge appears to be the only one.

Please note that MWPHGLofOK shares mutual recognition with GLofOK so very many US GLs recognize MWPHGLofOK.  So far MWPHGLofOK has not requested recognition from UGLE so they are mostly not recognized outside of North America.

Were I you I would knock on their door and fuss over local recognition issues once back in the US.


----------



## Don knight (Aug 5, 2016)

thank you for the fruitful respond sir, the problem now is im from asia, the GL under my country recognized only those who are recognized by UGLE


----------



## Don knight (Aug 5, 2016)

so they asked me to ask if inside the base theres another lodge besides from PHA lodge,

please guide me


----------



## Fiat Justitia (Aug 5, 2016)

Don knight said:


> so they asked me to ask if inside the base theres another lodge besides from PHA lodge,
> 
> please guide me



I was based at Al Udeid last year, and as far as I know, there are no other lodges on the base. I know that there are lodges in Dubai, UAE, but unaware of there are any in Doha or in Qatar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother H (Sep 3, 2016)

RHJ said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Did you get any feedback from your post?  I'm due to go to AUAB and wondered about any Masonic activity there?  RHJ



Just contact MWPHGL of Oklahoma, District 15.
I'm sure they will provide you with an email or help with the contact.


Lebanon Lodge #10,
District Grand Lodge of Syria-Lebanon
Under the Jurisdiction of
The Grand Lodge of the F&AM of
The State Of New York

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2016)

Fraternal greetings brethren,

If you are in +974 please feel free to contact me in this email add squareandcompasclub@gmail.com.

Bro. Thunder
Pampanga Masonic Lodge No.48
The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of the Philippines


----------

